# BACON!



## bobbyk (Oct 7, 2014)

11 lbs of bellies gone into brine today. 













20141007_095955.jpg



__ bobbyk
__ Oct 7, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2014)

Please let it get cold here soooooooon!!! We get maybe a week of cold and its a busy smoker!

Bon Chance, and I'm in for the ride!


----------



## themule69 (Oct 7, 2014)

It should be good. What are you using for brine?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bobbyk (Oct 7, 2014)

Just pops brine


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2014)

BobbyK said:


> 11 lbs of bellies gone into brine today.


Newfoundland, as in by Lake Wallenpaupack???

We used to stop at the "Newfi" Hotel for Sammies & Beer whenever we went to the Lake!!

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Oct 7, 2014)

Gottcha. It will be good.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bad santa (Oct 7, 2014)

I have 3 - 3 pounders in the frezer just waiting for some cooler weather to get down here so I can smoke 'em up. Best of luck to you, will be watchin'


----------



## bobbyk (Oct 7, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Newfoundland, as in by Lake Wallenpaupack???
> 
> We used to stop at the "Newfi" Hotel for Sammies & Beer whenever we went to the Lake!!
> 
> ...



Yes sir. The hotel is 1.5 miles from me


----------



## bobbyk (Oct 29, 2014)

20141029_134056.jpg



__ bobbyk
__ Oct 29, 2014





Maple & brown sugar, plain, and black pepper & garlic bacon. Round one, maple pellets.


----------



## disco (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll be watching this one!







Disco


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 29, 2014)

Bad Santa said:


> I have 3 - 3 pounders in the frezer just waiting for some cooler weather to get down here so I can smoke 'em up. Best of luck to you, will be watchin'


I'm over in Brazoria county and have been doing bacon every two weeks since middle of August.


----------



## chewmeister (Oct 29, 2014)

BobbyK said:


> 11 lbs of bellies gone into brine today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious as to what you're using for a container to brine those.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2014)

BobbyK said:


> 20141029_134056.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Start, Neighbor!!

Be Back-------







Bear


----------



## bobbyk (Oct 30, 2014)

20141030_010447.jpg



__ bobbyk
__ Oct 30, 2014






Mmmmmmm smoky bacon goodness!!!!

Oh I used a food grade bucket from lowes.


----------



## chewmeister (Nov 2, 2014)

BobbyK said:


> 20141030_010447.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Wasn't aware that food grade stuff was available at Lowes. I'll look into it.


----------



## ratmice (Nov 3, 2014)

If you check the bakery at your local grocery store, they are usually only too happy to part with the buckets that cake icing comes in. There are various sizes and they work great.


----------



## chewmeister (Nov 3, 2014)

Ratmice said:


> If you check the bakery at your local grocery store, they are usually only too happy to part with the buckets that cake icing comes in. There are various sizes and they work great.


I'll look into that. Thanks!


----------

